# Complete List of North American Conversion Shops



## evaddict (Jan 12, 2011)

I am trying to compile a complete list of conversion shops in the US and Canada. If you own a shop, or know of a shop that is not on my list, please email it to me. The 2 criteria is they must be reputable and have a website. Once I have a large enough list I am going to create a google map for users to search in their area. 
My list so far:
http://www.evaddicts.com/Resources/Websites.aspx#conversion

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## archimeech (May 11, 2009)

Scott,
Great Idea! It's hard to find shops in general and a good vetted list of conversion shops would be nice. I have a question about one of them. I"m in the Southeast and grew up near the location of one shop:

E-V Concepts - Johns Island, SC

How did you hear about them, and what was the experience like. It seems to be a website that talks a lot but says nothing about who they truly are. I see no personal, or actual shop pics. I'm just wondering if it's a true shop or not.

thanks again for starting the list.
Meech


----------



## evaddict (Jan 12, 2011)

archimeech,

I can't remember where I got that information, but I know that I found a review or blog that dealt with that business. I may call their number posted and make sure they are still active.

Your comment gives me an idea though. I think in addition to building a search for conversion businesses, I will also integrate user ratings.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Awesome page. Along with the user ratings you might consider adding an inventory function for users to identify what they got where, so if a vendor is less responsive than ideal, you can look and see, oh evaddict bought this same motor from them...maybe I can ask him about X.


----------



## evaddict (Jan 12, 2011)

I finally finished it. I have 23 businesses signed up. It turned out pretty cool.

http://www.evaddicts.com/Resources/EVBusinessSearch.aspx


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

can't believe there's just 10 shops in the US. Must be 100s. Even on Jack's conversion conference there were >25 full-scale shops and another ~25 borderline (e.g., 2-3 conversions etc).

How can we get this to a reasonably good level of completeness?

2 more shops for you just in SF Bay Area:
1. ElectroAuto.com - 32 years in business! Custom conversions
2. eMotorWerks.com - high-performance conversions (starting with BMWs) (disclaimer: I run the latter)

Valery


----------



## evaddict (Jan 12, 2011)

valrun,

There are more than 10 on my map. It just shows the top 10 visible in the side pager. But as you start to drill in to a region, that pager changes. There are actually about 40 total. 

I will add the ones you suggested.

Also, I will change the pager to show all companies. That shouldn't be a performance issue since there are less than 50 currently.

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Evaddict,
Can you add us to the list please, been doing conversions for a while....and we sell a full line of quality parts. Thanks!
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## evaddict (Jan 12, 2011)

The easiest way to get on the map is to register (free) and fill out your profile. I recommend uploading your company logo as your avatar. Then you click the "upgrade to business" link on the profile page. I will approve you within 24 hours and voila - you are on the map and your free business profile is available to potential customers!


----------



## Fiero_GT-EV (Jul 4, 2009)

Scott,
Thunderstruck Motors in Sebastopol, CA also does conversions. They did the larger part of my Fiero conversion. They do very nice work too.
Martin



evaddict said:


> I am trying to compile a complete list of conversion shops in the US and Canada. If you own a shop, or know of a shop that is not on my list, please email it to me. The 2 criteria is they must be reputable and have a website. Once I have a large enough list I am going to create a google map for users to search in their area.
> My list so far:
> http://www.evaddicts.com/Resources/Websites.aspx#conversion
> 
> ...


----------



## RPE (Oct 2, 2012)

Great idea, Scott! Thank you for creating a platform, very much appreciated.

We registered Red Point Engineering (www.rp-eng.com) at evaddicts.

We are located in Michigan, Auburn Hills. We run end-to-end engineering solutions for custom EV conversions, from 3D design, EV consulting, through manufacturing of the EV components and conversions of Boxsters.

At this point, we have mastered Porsche Boxster conversions (1997-2004), manual transmission. For those interested - we have developed Porsche Boxster EV conversion kits (adapter housing, hub connector, motor mounts):
http://www.rp-eng.com/shop/category/conversion-kits/

We are about to roll out Porsche Boxster with tiptronic transmission.

While we are focusing on converting sportscars, we are open to discuss custom conversion projects.

Thank you!


----------

